# Medford seeks upgrade on run-down police station



## CJIS

*Medford seeks upgrade on run-down police station*
Boston.com - ‎3 hours ago‎

By Kathy McCabe, Globe Staff Six firms interested in designing a new Medford police station spent two hours on Tuesday touring the building on Main Street to determine if it should be rebuilt or replaced.


----------



## Dan Stark

2 firms were immediately disqualified because they thought it was spelled Medfahd after listening to everyone talk.

-Sent from my smarty phone while bustin' punks.


----------

